# Anyone ever use "Never Rot" trim?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

mebsdad said:


> Hey all, I just wanted to find out if anyone has ever used the "Never Rot" brand of trim sold at HD? I just bought some to replace some rotted out pine trim on the exterior of my home and thought I'd see if anyone had any advice with installation or experience working with this product? It's not the Royal Wood product that has the vinyl wrap around the wooden substrate, instead it appears to be a true cellular PVC. Any thoughts or insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Hi,

Thoughts: 
All PVC composite trim is generally the same in terms of quality,core material and installation procedures.

Here are some links:

http://www.coastalforestproducts.com/products/koma/komainstall.htm

http://www.parksite.com/productgroups/installation/install_126_5.pdf

(There is information regarding: Nailing, cleaning, glueing, expansion and contraction, etc...)

Good Luck


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

We used it to replace the trim around my garage doors a couple years ago. It went very smooth, and I would highly recommend it. After watching my Dad and my Wife's Dad complain about staining and painting things every year, we decided to always pay extra for materials with no or at least less maintenance.


----------



## mebsdad (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I installed a few runs today with stainless fasteners and Gorilla Glue PVC adhesive and everything worked out great.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

mebsdad said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I installed a few runs today with stainless fasteners and Gorilla Glue PVC adhesive and everything worked out great.


Glad to hear everything went well and you felt comfortable with your install..... :thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

FWIW - We actually like to use a pneumatic finish nail gun and galvanized nails for the install (ease of installation).....preferrably 15g...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2008)

*Cellular PVC versus Vinyl*

Definitely spend the extra few bucks to get cellular PVC as opposed to vinyl. I work at a window box and shutter company that uses AZEK, a cellular PVC, and it holds paint really good. We've experimented with vinyl, but it's got such a smooth surface to it that the paint just doesn't hold on to it very well and often scratches right off. There's a few other brands of cellular PVC that we've tried: Koma and Versatec are both good and hold paint well. Certainteed is a new brand of PVC that doesn't seem to perform that well. It's super heavy and we haven't been impressed with it's ability to hold paint. Good luck, hope that helps,

Matt


----------



## WFnBS (Aug 28, 2009)

*Never Rot Trim*

Great stuff use a lot of it. Recently relocated my business from Kansas City to Central Wyoming. Can't find anything here. I have to order it in. Works just like lumber. Except!!! It will crack if it is not laying flush when you hit with a hammer. It is better to screw it on or air nail it.

:thumbsup:


----------

